# More Tips and Higher Ratings



## DFWVersace (May 27, 2016)

I do a lot of things to increase my ratings, which has in turn resulted in me obtaining VIP DRIVER status.

1. I have an UBER flag on the passenger door
2. I have a flashing UBER logo for night use that easily identifies my car to passengers.
3. I have magnetic signs on the back passenger doors that say UBER VIP
4. I have free water and sanitation wipes in the cup holders waiting for passengers when they enter the car.
5. I offer free gum, mints and cologne for the male passengers.
6. I also have signs on the seats that hang and explain to the passengers, that if I receive less than a 4.87 rating, I can be removed from the system.
7. I always wash my car before I start taking passengers each day and make sure the interior is clean.
8. I pay for satellite radio to offer them any channel they prefer.

I must admit the initial investment is $20 but my passengers are very happy and grateful, and when they find out I pay for these things out of pocket, I almost always get a $5 tip and 5 star rating.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey Everyone please help me welcome Ubers newest driver.

Welcome DFWVersace and good luck with your $90k goals of 2016


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Good luck with all that.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

I do non of those. 

Have over 2000 trips and I'm at a --> 4.95 star rating. 

Not necessary to go above and beyond. I was a rookie once, and thought just like you do today. 

Be polite, talk when they want to talk, keep your car clean, drive "safely", smile. <---- All you need to do.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Cologne alone is a major expense. Unless you mean things like axe spray which I wouldn't want sprayed in my car.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

I want to throw up!!
These are the idiots that make riders feel all entitled and low rate anyone who doesn't offer anything.
Stop offering free stuff. You are not making more money doing it and riders will still rate you low for the smallest thing.


----------

